# Pillboxes in Essex



## Philip (Jan 18, 2009)

I found this site while I was looking for information on Pillboxes. I really enjoy all the different reports especially Live Sites and Underground Sites, where the standard of photography is excellent. Having enjoyed everyone elses contributions I thought it was time I sent something in myself.
All these photos were taken in the space of about ¼ mile nr Gt Dunmow above the R Chelmer.

A clean and tidy Type 28a with metal hooks on the roof to attach netting






View from door showing two Type24





One of the Type 24s





Three Type 24s following the river





Variant near Dunmow Church door bricked in





Blast wall





Hope you enjoyed these, if they post ok I’ll do a part 2 if not tears before bedtime


----------



## shatters (Jan 18, 2009)

Always nice to see more of these . Unusual to find them just sat in the middle of a field, they are usually hidden within a landscape feature.

Welcome to DP 

Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2009)

Those are great, Phillip. I like the T28a...haven't come across one myself. Did you have take any pics inside at all?
Really nice photos, btw. Good stuff!


----------



## Philip (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Foxylady.Here are a couple of inside shots .Plenty of 28as up here !


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Phillip. There aren't any T28a's in my immediate local area. It's great seeing different types.


----------



## smiffy (Jan 20, 2009)

By the size of the aperture and what looks in that one photo to be a 'big back door' I take it a T28 was for a antitank gun of some description ????...good stuff anyways......love em..........! .....................................
........... And seeing as how there seem to be a lot in a small area......were these part of a stop line perhaps??? rather than individual placings?????
...Foxy??Krela??? anyone???


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 21, 2009)

smiffy said:


> By the size of the aperture and what looks in that one photo to be a 'big back door' I take it a T28 was for a antitank gun of some description ????...were these part of a stop line perhaps??? rather than individual placings???????



The T28 was designed for a 2 pounder anti-tank gun and yes, the large rear entrance was for ease of wheeling it in and out. The T28a has the main position for the gun plus a side area for infantry. Apparently there was also a double one with two side areas too. 
I wondered about it being part of a stop line, although I don't know anything about that area...only know about the South West.


----------



## Philip (Jan 21, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I wondered about it being part of a stop line, although I don't know anything about that area...only know about the South West.



Yes, your quite right, Dumnow was designated an ' Eastern Command no.4 Region category A Nodal Point'. It sits on the GHQ line, this entered Essex at Great Chesterford, followed the River Cam to Newport, and joined the River Chelmer through Dunmow, to Chelmsford, then south to the Bowers Gifford Marshes. The defence line finally joined the Thames west of Canvey Island.

I drove to Chelmsford today and there seem to be pillboxes everywhere . Lots more photos to post but too tired now - willdo some more at the weekend . Thanks for the intrest-friendly site .


----------



## smiffy (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep it coming mate.........someone on here is always interested in WW2 stuff......me for one ! ! hehheh!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 22, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Keep it coming mate.........someone on here is always interested in WW2 stuff......me for one ! ! hehheh!



Yup, count me in on that one!


----------



## Philip (Jan 22, 2009)

shatters said:


> Always nice to see more of these . Unusual to find them just sat in the middle of a field, they are usually hidden within a landscape feature.
> 
> 
> Phil



Quite right but we are looking at alandscape in 2009 not 1940 where the fields would have been a lot smaller .Pillboxes in the middle of a largefield now might well have been in a hedgerow or asmall copse etc 70 years ago. Which brings me neatly to....

Two Variants in a hedgerow going uphill ,giving a good view, and covering fire over the others mentioned in my previous post.Both are dug into the rising ground, approx 10x10 with 3 appertures and ablast wall behind



















Looking out through door






40yards higher up the siope looking over the top of the first one


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, I like those! Rather unusual. Great stuff!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 25, 2009)

shatters said:


> Always nice to see more of these . Unusual to find them just sat in the middle of a field, they are usually hidden within a landscape feature.
> 
> Welcome to DP
> 
> Phil



Dont wish to hijack the thread but I thought this might be of interest






just to give some idea of location, bearing in mind im standing on the nearest road


----------



## Philip (Jan 25, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Dont wish to hijack the thread but I thought this might be of interest
> [
> 
> 
> ...



More the merrier.Where was the photo taken? Any others nearby ?


----------



## ricasso (Jan 25, 2009)

Just outside Winchcombe, gloucestershire, the nearest one is a good 2 miles away on the local cricket ground,I put up a thread on that one the other week


----------

